
2013: Ukrainian National Who Co-Founded Cybercrime Marketplace Sentenced to 18 - lightlyused
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/ukrainian-national-who-co-founded-cybercrime-marketplace-sentenced-18-years-prison
======
lightlyused
Posting because person was released on 11/14/2019.

